# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Levante la mano el que ame el porno

## Autis

Caray, porqué tanta amargura contra el spam porno?. Si yo no tuviera porno a mi disposición creo que enloquecería, recuerden que las chicas me odian porque trato de incendiarlas con acetileno. Amo el porno, literalmente. De verdad, dependo sentimentalmente de la pornografía. Debe de ser algo que tiene que ver con la deshumanización y objetificación de la mujer o la distancia emocional, no lo sé. Pero me encanta. Debe de ser porque la pornografía no te rechaza cuando mutilas animales pequeños y se los obsequias. En fin, solamente mi opinión.

Saludos!

----------


## Ella

a mi me gusta el porno cuando se hace con amor..  :Oops:

----------


## shark

a mi me gusta el porno si al final se casan por la iglesia

----------


## Ravenous

Eso es porque eres un antiguo. Ahora se arrejuntan, o lo más, se inscriben como pareja de hecho.  :twisted:

----------


## Ella

> a mi me gusta el porno si al final se casan por la iglesia


si, si!!! y la chica sin labarse la cara.. mmmmm  8-)

----------


## shark

Debajo de mi casa hay una tienda de ropa que la dependiente es exactamente igual pero igual igual (vestida) que Ashlynn Brooke. La primera vez que la vi casi me da un tabardillo.

----------


## Ella

pues a mi me han dicho que shark es como jhon holmes...



(le crece el pelo igual cuando no se afeita)

----------


## pujoman

Los post de spam porno...se eliminan por 2 razones. Uno=en algunos contienen virus(troyanos) bastante peligrosos. Dos= hay menores en este foro...y no digo los de 15 años etc que estos (QUIZAS, NO LO SE) hayan visto mas que cualquiera de nosotros(menos autis, claro), sino gente de 10 años y poco mas que diambulan por aqui.

Asi que...por eso se eliminan y mas que nada...poner propaganda X en un sitio de magia(apartado especificos de cartomagia, por ejmplo) no es licito.

saludos

----------


## dandarx

> Debajo de mi casa hay una tienda de ropa que la dependiente es exactamente igual pero igual igual (vestida) que Ashlynn Brooke. La primera vez que la vi casi me da un tabardillo.


Joder, ¿y en qué gastas más ahora en ropa o en libros? :P
A mí me gustaba el porno antes, cuando era de difícil acceso, ahora con tanta tecnología, la m-u-l-a y cosas de esas... ha perdido la gracia. Y encima suben al youtube (al prno claro ) vídeos de novatos, mal ejecutados, con mala calidad que están perjudicando mucho a este mundo... :D

----------


## shark

> pues a mi me han dicho que shark es como jhon holmes...
> 
> 
> 
> (le crece el pelo igual cuando no se afeita)


Pues en efecto morritos, holmes y yo tenemos igual una parte de nuestra anatomía....el páncreas.

----------


## Ella

pues no se porque lo suben a youtube cuando existe un youtube entero para porno, no recuerdo el nombre, pero el otro dia en la facul me lo enseñaron

de toda formas es normal que a autis le guste tanto.
en los amerincaicos el porno ha pasado a ser algo endemico, se ve incluso en sus bailes y folklore

mirad como se enseña a bailar perreo en un colegio:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=oMsUBJlWIDQ

y aqui para veias como se visten las bailarias de cualquier banda, tan inocente como la cumbia

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=oAl8Rg...eature=related

----------


## dandarx

> pues no se porque lo suben a youtube cuando existe un youtube entero para porno, no recuerdo el nombre, pero el otro dia en la facul me lo enseñaron


Sí yo me refería a la versión porno, que no es plan de ponerla aquí. A mí también me la enseñaron el otro día...  :Oops:   :Oops:  

PD Recomendadísimo el 2º link que has puesto, ¡qué gran artista la tigresa del Oriente! ( y que gran filçosofa...)

----------


## Ella

ey!! y la bachata que!!, no habeis visto la diferencia de como se baiala aqui y alli?

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=-zlhY-GZCn4

y asi en españa: http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=486Ogdk5kSY solo les falta ponerse un muro entre ellos ; y no es porque sea una academia, en las discotes igual..   :Lol:  

y habies visto el "perreo chacalonero"?? miradlo en youtube..


si hasta en los programas infantiles!!! os suena el chico que sale bailando aqui? (mirad el avatar de autis)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=L5HVYhixZSI

----------


## shark

voy a ver si le saco una foto a la dependienta y la pongo aqui que el post se está desvirtuando....

----------


## ign

El porno mas que una pasion, es una forma de vida.

Lastima que el foro sea de magia, porque si no haciamos un Festival con videos nuestros...

...y en caso de hacerse por parejas, me pido con Ella, por supuesto.  :twisted:

----------


## skndol

bueno pues yo me sumo a los que les gusta xdxd

----------


## dandarx

> ey!! y la bachata que!!, no habeis visto la diferencia de como se baiala aqui y alli?
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=-zlhY-GZCn4
> 
> y asi en españa: http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=486Ogdk5kSY solo les falta ponerse un muro entre ellos ; y no es porque sea una academia, en las discotes igual..


Aquí (Canarias) sí se baila más pegado, no sé a lo mejor el vídeo es así a drede para animar a la gente a que se apunte. 

Antes me salté el vídeo del perreo en el colegio. Madre mía... yo cuando estaba en el colegio, sólo iban a enseñarnos cómo cepillarnos los dientes, ya veo que ahora te enseñan a cep... (bah no, no hago el chiste)

PD Esperando con ansias esa foto shark  :Wink1:

----------


## magikko

No se, no se... a mi mente llegan palabras como "red" acompañadas de un "tube" o talves un "you" seguido de un "porn"...

Ha.. viva lo gratis..


PD: Naomi Russell con "ban bros"

----------


## Inherent

Autis, si el problema no es que nos guste o  nos deje de gustar... el tema es que AQUI, en ESTE FORO, no es el sitio.

----------


## The Black Prince

> voy a ver si le saco una foto a la dependienta y la pongo aqui que el post se está desvirtuando....


Eso es muy voyeur

----------


## Autis

Cuál es su porno favorito, chicos?

- Porno de gente disfrazada de payaso (eh!! pollos de hule!!)
- Porno de chicas mitad asiáticas mitad afroamericanas mitad pakistaníes
- Hentai de Daniel el travieso

Les diría cuál es mi favorito, pero no quiero predisponerlos

----------


## SuXx

Hentai de Daniel el travieso FTW!!

----------


## esnar

> no digo los de 15 años etc que estos (QUIZAS, NO LO SE) hayan visto mas que cualquiera de nosotros


xDxDxD
que razon tienes macho...xDxD

----------


## YaGo

Personalmente me parece una encuesta de dudoso gusto. El mero hecho de que esté aquí puede incitar a más de uno a meterse en eso.

Además, la adicción a la pornografía es una enfermedad bastante grave, ya que priva de libertad completamente al enfermo. Y si no piensa si mirar pornografía durante tu tiempo te impide realizar otras actividades que sí son enriquecedoras para tu vida, como hacer deporte, relaciones interpersonales, la misma realización de la magia, leer o escuchar música.

La adicción al porno es una enfermedad, y el primer paso es ser consciente de ello.

----------


## letang

> El mero hecho de que esté aquí puede incitar a más de uno a meterse en eso.
> 
> Además, la adicción a la pornografía es una enfermedad bastante grave, ya que priva de libertad completamente al enfermo. 
> 
> La adicción al porno es una enfermedad, y el primer paso es ser consciente de ello.


¿Qué?
Estarás de broma ¿no?.

La adicción a cualquier cosa será una enfermedad, pero mirar pornografía (aunque sea diariamente) no es una enfermedad ni mucho menos.

Lo que no es una enfermedad pero sí es muy peligroso es querer imponer una doctrina moral y osar en catalogar de enfermos o desviados a gente por sus gustos sexuales, como hace cierto sector con los homosexuales o con algunas prácticas como la masturbación. ¡Eso sí que priva de libertad a la persona!.

Libertad es hacer lo que uno quiere, y si uno prefiere estar mirando pornografía a estar haciendo deporte, está siendo libre. Si a uno le recriminan estar mirando pornografía y le castigan por ello, está claro que le están privando de su libertad.

Cohibir a la gente sí es peligroso, los reprime, no les permite disfrutar de su sexualidad. Demonizar cosas como la homosexualidad, la pornografía o la masturbación es una cosa horrible y todos sabemos de quién ha sido gran parte de culpa.

Espero que tu mensaje fuera de broma (aunque no lo parece) porque si no realmente no lo entiendo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Estudiar para sacarse una carrera, o porque te gusta algo en concreto no es malo.

 Estudirr continuamente, de forma compulsiva por que sí, es acabar en el hospital (como un ex-vecino de Torrejón).

 Trabajar porque necesitas dinero, incluso por que te aburres en casa (cosa que dudo que alguien tenga esa suerte) es normal (y por desgracia necesario para el 99%) de la gente.

 Trabajar día tras día, y noche también sin descanso, acabará contigo en la tumba (y de nada te servirá el dinero que huberas ganado, así que...)

  Mirar una película porno no es estar enfermo. Y no es malo, le pese a quien le pese (otra cosa es aguantarla, por que con 5 minutos ya te has aburrido).

 No pensar en otra cosa que no sea porno durante 24 horas sí.

 Pero eso pasa con todo, no sólo con el porno.

 O me confundo  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 


 :Lol:

----------


## magomigue

lo mismo se podria decir con la magia entonces no?? pensar siempre en magia seria por esa regla de 3 una enfermedad no??

----------


## YaGo

Sobre la libertad, hay por ahí un dicho que dice "Tu libertad termina donde comienza la mía", así que eso de "Libertad es hacer lo que uno quiere", pues no estoy completamente de acuerdo.

Sobre la ADICCIÓN a la pornografía, sí, es una enfermedad. Igual que la adicción a las drogas (drogadicción), al alcohol (alcoholismo), al juego (ludopatía), a los videojuegos, al tabaco, incluso al deporte (vigorexia) y montones de adicciones a diferentes cosas.

La adicción a algo te QUITA libertad. Te impide hacer otras cosas que NO destruyen tu vida. Nadie ha dicho que mirar un rato de porno por apetencia sea una enfermedad. La enfermedad es que necesites mirar el porno día a día porque lo necesitas para sentirte a gusto contigo mismo y con tu bienestar sexual. Resulta que quién recurre a la pornografía para poder sentirse completo sexualmente es quién no es capaz de conseguir eso de otra manera. La sexualidad abarca mucho más que el sexo. Abarca muchos otros aspectos de la condición humana, como el amor, la atracción, el género y multitud de factores psicológicos.

Y quién quiera negarlo que lo haga. Pero la ADICCIÓN (repito, adicción, y es de lo que estoy hablando) a la pornografía es una enfermedad, como muchas otras. Y necesita un tratamiento.

Sobre lo que dice otro compañero por aquí arriba, no es una enfermedad el estar horas practicando tu magia si te sirve para CRECER como persona. La magia cultiva la creatividad, la lectura, el domino del cuerpo, aprendes, amplías tu mirada sobre las cosas y la gente. No comparemos eso con estar todos los días horas sentado viendo pornografía, que simplemente lo único que hace es terminar esclavizando.

Resulta que acudí a unas charlas sobre sexualidad y hablaban de todas estas cosas, y resulta increíble como muchas personas que parecen normales tienen verdaderos problemas con estas cosas, y viven ciertamente sin saber qué hacer para resolverlos. Repito que el primer paso es ser consciente de que la ADICCIÓN es un problema.

Por cierto, nadie ha tratado de demonizar a nadie, Simplemente he dicho que me parece una encuesta de dudoso gusto y además incita a que algunas personas tiendan a ver algo que no deberían. ¿O acaso le darías a tu hijo de 10 años un buen cubata cargadito de whisky? Pues lo mismo con lo otro. Hay edades y edades. No se es adulto antes de tiempo sólo porque se sepan o vean cosas antes de tiempo.

Sin más, que nadie se sienta molesto, que yo simplemente doy mi opinión.

----------


## Mistico

Algo se convierte en una adicción, en una enfermedad, cuando acaba afectando a tu vida cotidiana de manera que no te permite comportarte de manera sana. 

Cualquier actividad humana (incluso la magia) se puede convertir en una adicción, entendiendo por la misma, algo que no permite el desarrollo normal que se supone en una persona.

Rascarse la oreja, mirarse en un espejo, llevar corbata, sí, cualquiera de estas cosas puede convertirse en una adicción insana. ¿Cuándo? Pues cuando afecta al ritmo de tu vida de manera que antepones estas adicciones (ojo no me refiero a manía, sino a adicción, una manía puede convertirse en adicción) a cosas tan importantes como comer, dormir, o relacionarte con los demás, es decir, cuando dependes de esa "droga" en tu vida diaria. Es en este punto cuando se puede hablar de enfermedad.

Por cierto, esto no lo digo yo, los dicen los expertos que impartieron un curso sobre "Mediador con drogodependientes" al que asistí.

Un saludo.

----------


## letang

Ok, Yago, ahí estamos de acuerdo, ya que como dije "toda adicción es mala". Aunque realmente no conozco ningún caso de adicción a la pornografía pero bueno, deberá haberlo.  :Wink1: 

El caso es que no entiendo a qué viene un mensaje así cuando se habla tranquilamente del tema, es una especie de FUD.

¿Por qué cuando se pregunta si hacemos deportes y qué deporte hacemos no se pone un mensaje advirtiendo de la vigorexia y de que ese hilo podría estar incitando a ella?

Eso es lo que me ha llamado la atención. Si la adicción a cualquier cosa es mala, y hablar de un tema puede degenerar en eso, pues por precaución no deberíamos hablar de nada.

Sobre las charlas pues... no sé quién habrá dado la charla, pero está claro que no es lo mismo asistir a unas charlas sobre sexualidad en la Universidad San Pablo CEU que en la Autónoma de Barcelona.




> ¿O acaso le darías a tu hijo de 10 años un buen cubata cargadito de whisky?


No mezclemos churras con merinas que no tiene nada que ver el alcohol con la pornografía. El alcohol es una droga que es perjudicial para la salud (excepto el vino en cantidades moderadas que parece ser muy bueno). En el caso que hablas de bebidas de alta graduación son _per se_ nocivas para el organismo.

Mirar pornografía es mirar a personas humanas manteniendo actos humanos, pura naturaleza (siempre que no entremos en prácticas masoquistas y cosas del estilo).

A mi hijo no le daría un whisky, es perjudicial para su salud, y quizá tampoco le daría una revista porno (no veo el motivo al igual que tampoco le daría una maceta sin venir a cuento). Pero el caso es que si le encuentro una revista escondida en la habitación o le encuentro fotos porno en el ordenador no se lo voy a recriminar. Ha descubierto la sexualidad por sí mismo y está disfrutándola en su propia libertad, sin ser incitado ni cohibido por nadie.

Sobre mi frase de que "la libertad es hacer lo que uno quiere" entiéndase como tú dices sin sobrepasar la libertad de los demás.
Pero el caso que estamos hablando, mirar o no pornografía, no implica la libertad del otro, depende de mi si la quiero o no mirar.
Así que matizar ese punto no tenía mucho sentido, creo que todos lo damos por hecho y en este caso no había sentido ninguno a pensar en libertinajes.

Yo no me siento molesto ni mucho menos.  :Wink1:

----------


## letang

Vaya, como sospechaba.

Busco "adicción pornografía" en Google y los primeros resultados son:

*Misioneros del Sagrado Corazón*
*Cada estudiante* "Preguntas sobre la vida y Dios"
*Mi lucha interior*: blog de un cristiano evangelista, quizá cura, que se presenta así:
_Hola soy un hombre cristiano en mis 30’s, soltero y sin compromiso, a parte del que tengo con la iglesia. Soy cristiano evangélico desde mi adolescencia. (...) Ah, y también lucho contra tendencias homosexuales o más bien dicho contra la atracción no deseada por personas de mi mismo sexo._
*Jesús Salva*
*Ministerios antes del fin*

(y siguen muchísimas más entradas de portales religiosos)

Parece ser que éstos son los únicos que hablan de este "grave problema" de la adicción a la pornografía. Y me imagino que colectivos similares son los que organizan charlas sobre la sexualidad.

Me lo imaginaba.   :Lol:

----------


## YaGo

Es curioso, pero de quién recibí la charla eran precisamente un grupo de personas que además de charlas sobre la sexualidad, daban charlas sobre drogodependencia, sobre trastornos alimenticios, sobre problemas en el matrimonio..., y ADEMÁS lo hacían todo desde el punto de vista moral únicamente. No mezclaban a Dios por ningún lado. No recuerdo el nombre ahora mismo y me gustaría recordarlo.

Por otro lado, google no es precisamente la solución a todas las respuestas. También puedes poner en google Osama Bin Laden y te pueden salir páginas diciendo que es un tipo maravilloso, y no por eso ES así. Si de verdad se quiere informar uno hay libros, hay médicos, hay terapeutas, psicólogos, hay mucha gente de la que uno puede informarse sobre la adicción a la pornografía. Google no es precisamente la mejor manera de hacerlo.

Y ya pasando al tema de si le pillaras a tu hijo una revista pornográfica en su cuarto no le dirías nada porque "Mirar pornografía es mirar a personas humanas manteniendo actos humanos, pura naturaleza" y porque "Ha descubierto la sexualidad por sí mismo y está disfrutándola en su propia libertad, sin ser incitado ni cohibido por nadie" vuelvo a repetir que la "sexualidad" no es lo que sale en la pornografía.

En la pornografía tanto hombre como mujer son mostrados como pura mercancía que se usa para obtener placer PROPIO. Y eso creo que nadie puede negármelo. Lo que eso provoca es que cuando uno busque una relación sexual la otra persona no importe en absoluto, tanto si es degradante para ella como si no, tú intentarás buscar tu placer, obviando a la otra persona. ESO no es sexualidad en ningún caso. Como ya he dicho la sexualidad abarca muchísmos otros aspectos humanos aparte del "Yo y Mi propio placer". Aspectos tan púramente humanos como el amor, la afectividad, el "nosotros" y muchas más cosas que ya he comentado.

Pongo ejemplos simplemente, pero son cosas que ocurren. Y digo otra cosa ¿Cómo y quién DELIMITA la línea de la adicción y la no adicción? Porque como todos sabemos, uno puede estar "enganchado" y no ser consciente de ello (El clásico "yo sé lo que hago y puedo dejar esto cuando quiera", hasta que llega un día en el que no puedes vivir sin ello)

----------


## devildakar

AMIGO MMM ERES UN DEPRAVADO SEXUAL EL CREADOR DEL FORO PERDON POR ESA FRACE ES QUE ES VERDAD!

bueno el amor se hace con cariño para poder sentir esa sensacion tan linda que brinda pero el sexon que creo q es de lo que hablan es a lo rustico animal  no es con amor!!

----------


## rodrigo_vda

> pues no se porque lo suben a youtube cuando existe un youtube entero para porno, no recuerdo el nombre, pero el otro dia en la facul me lo enseñaron


este foro es de magia, pues magia voy a hacer, en concreto mentalismo. Un espíritu me está diciendo algo de un "you" seguido de un "porn" y también me dice algo de un "porn" seguido de un "tube" nose, eso me ha dicho el espíritu, no se si será verdad, jajaja  :Oops:

----------


## rodrigo_vda

> pues no se porque lo suben a youtube cuando existe un youtube entero para porno, no recuerdo el nombre, pero el otro dia en la facul me lo enseñaron


este foro es de magia, pues magia voy a hacer, en concreto mentalismo. Un espíritu me está diciendo algo de un "you" seguido de un "porn" y también me dice algo de un "porn" seguido de un "tube" nose, eso me ha dicho el espíritu, no se si será verdad, jajaja  :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Personalmente me parece una encuesta de dudoso gusto. El mero hecho de que esté aquí puede incitar a más de uno a meterse en eso.
> 
> Además, la adicción a la pornografía es una enfermedad bastante grave, ya que priva de libertad completamente al enfermo. Y si no piensa si mirar pornografía durante tu tiempo te impide realizar otras actividades que sí son enriquecedoras para tu vida, como hacer deporte, relaciones interpersonales, la misma realización de la magia, leer o escuchar música.
> 
> La adicción al porno es una enfermedad, y el primer paso es ser consciente de ello.


Yo miro pornografía durante mi tiempo de trabajo para que no interfiera en el resto (deporte, familia, magia, lectura, música...) ¿Eso es adicción?  :roll: 

Por cierto, el título del hilo es "Levante la mano el que ame el porno". Lo haría pero con una estoy tecleado y la otra la tengo ocupada porque estoy en el trabajo y tengo 2 ventanas del windows abiertas....  :Oops:

----------


## queco

Sigo esperando las fotos, shark.... 8-)

----------


## Luis Esteban

> pues no se porque lo suben a youtube cuando existe un youtube entero para porno, no recuerdo el nombre, pero el otro dia en la facul me lo enseñaron
> 
> de toda formas es normal que a autis le guste tanto.
> en los amerincaicos el porno ha pasado a ser algo endemico, se ve incluso en sus bailes y folklore
> 
> mirad como se enseña a bailar perreo en un colegio:
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=oMsUBJlWIDQ
> 
> ...


 A mi una vez me jugaron una broma pesada con esa pagina... RedTube se llama, bueno, el caso es que estaba en la clase de computacion, cuando alguien me dio el link y yo entré confiado de mi compañero, pero al ver la maestra lo que era, casi me expulsan... supongo que debo desconfiar mas de la gente.

----------


## Luis Esteban

...

----------


## alvaro_bakano

que a la gente le guste el porno es normal, ya que, es un complemento que va de la mano con la masturbación
la masturbación dentro de la adolescencia es normal (x éso el porno lo es, es un complemento para esta)
de hecho, que un adolescente no se masturbe es raro, preocupante, puede representar que el adolescente tiene una sexualidad reprimida... en fin..
creo que mi respuesta es un "Sí, me gusta, debido a que es mi instinto" xdxd

nos vemos

edit:PD:Obviamente como ya dijieron, (lo digo con otras palabras) "Todo exceso es malo"

----------

